# 3x3 Speedsolve : February 18, 2007



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) D' R2 B2 F' R' D' U2 L2 D2 U' F R2 L2 D L F' L D2 R' F' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2
2) U2 F' B L U2 B2 D2 U R2 L' U B2 R2 D' U2 R' B F L' B' R' U R' U R2
3) D2 F U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R B' L2 R B L' B F R B' R2 F D2 R L U' D2 B2
4) L D F' B2 R' D' R2 B2 L2 F' R' F2 D2 F' R2 U D2 F' L U' D R2 B L' U'
5) L' D' B2 F R F2 D2 U F R' L' F U F2 L R F' L' F2 B L U B2 R U'


----------



## Erik (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 15.23
Times: (16.44), (14.45), 15.91, 14.47, 15.31

Not my best cubing, but also not my worst :huh:


----------



## gn17 (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Sean Wong
Average: 27.90
Times: 27.48, 29.70, (38.84), 26.53, (26.22)

Not too sure what happened there with my third solve.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 32.30
Times: 30.75, 33.49, (34.09), 32.65, (23.18)

This started out really bad. Bad crosses, bad F2L, bad look-ahead. Then I decided to stop for 1 minute before I did the last one to get at least one sub-30 and my focus was perfect again!


----------



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

(21.45) (18.80) 20.63 18.98 19.62
Average: 19.74

Timed with Stackmat Timer. This is one of my best averages. Could have been improved if I didn't lock up so much.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 20, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Avg: 29,93
Times: 35.05, 28.17, (25.86), 26.56, (37.00) 

Sub 30 =


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 20, 2007)

Andy Tsao
14.47 13.33 13.15 (10.75) (15.85) = 13.65
Good times...very good times...


----------



## pjk (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tsaoenator_@Feb 20 2007, 11:22 AM
> * Andy Tsao
> 14.47 13.33 13.15 (10.75) (15.85) = 13.65
> Good times...very good times... *


 Those are nice. I just wanted to point something out I just saw. My fastest and slowest times were less than 3 seconds apart, while on yours, they were over 5 seconds  Not that it has any significance, I just wanted to point it out  Nice times BTW!


----------



## Richard (Feb 21, 2007)

Name: Richard Meyer
Average: 21.43
Times: (17.34), (26.45), 21.41, 19.46, 23.44


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 23, 2007)

Name: John-Michael Clay
Average: 46.9
Times: (51.13), (43.65), 50.94, 43.81, 45.97


----------



## tenderchkn (Feb 25, 2007)

Bryan Tan

19.41 (15.75) 19.79 19.67 (25.33) = 19.62

Eh.


----------



## Arakron (Feb 25, 2007)

Arakron
(67.92), 62.20, (51.19), 59.72, 53.94
Avg=58.62


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2007)

I suggest that there should maybe also be a one handed 3x3 competition since this is one of the most popular events and many people would like to have a weekly competition for this I think.

Happy Birthday Patrick.


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

You got it. I will start doing that. Thanks!


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank Morris 
Average: 15.04
Times: (14.03), 14.75, (17.12), 14.06, 16.33


----------

